# Hermes Parcel Shop/Print in Store ?



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anyone used this service ?

If so, when printing a Return label in store, is there a fee for printing the label on top of the cost of delivery?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Used Hermes shops for years without a problem. Not used printing service yet though so not sure about charges.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Demented said:


> Has anyone used this service ?
> 
> If so, when printing a Return label in store, is there a fee for printing the label on top of the cost of delivery?


Used this service yesterday 👍 drop off parcel, shops have a QR reader to scan the code they have sent you,the shop prints label and places on parcel and best of all it's FREE 👌
Brilliant service


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Used this service yesterday 👍 drop off parcel, shops have a QR reader to scan the code they have sent you,the shop prints label and places on parcel and best of all it's FREE 👌
> Brilliant service


That'll be good, pain for me as I have to send label to my work computer to print it out.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> That'll be good, pain for me as I have to send label to my work computer to print it out.


Me too 😩 brilliant idea by them 👍


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Steve0rs6.... Good to know.

I have to pay return postage and I wasn’t sure whether there was an additional fee to pay in store; just for printing the label. 

Thanks


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Recently used this service a dozen times and it's been faultless even when sending stuff to Germany. I use the Parcel2Go app to get best prices and Hermes always comes out cheaper for me.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

My Hermes delivery in my area are horrendous due to the over use of pensioners driving parcel filled family cars who are trying to make a little extra money. But when they realise they only get 40p a parcel and are not covered for commercial work on their car insurance they soon loose interest


----------

